# 'Recovery'



## Guest (May 13, 2015)

I don't like the term 'recovery' anymore, because I find it gives an insurmountable feeling for people experiencing transient episodes of depersonalization.

I thought in terms of reaching this utopia that was my former self for years. I romanticized and idolized recovery so heavily that the longer I was kept from it, the worse I felt.

It wasn't until I realized true recovery wasn't waking up feeling normal again, it was learning to live with the sensations until I feared them less. The disorder began to lose its substance because I cared less, I functioned regardless.

Recovery is not a sudden snap back into the way things were before, it's a process that takes hard work and perseverance for many of us. That's the hard truth. If I could go back now, I would have spent even half my energy on truly getting better rather than waiting to be saved by someone who wasn't coming.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Halleluja! Finally someone is saying what i was thinking for years now.

Recovery is a very slow process so you won't snap back into *full* reality just like that.

All the things people are describing when so called recovered are just coping mechanisms.

It's like u know how to live with it. You still feel a little bit off/tired/spaced from time to time but u know how to stay calm and just go with it as you're still 100% sane.

Me 2, it all started in 2012... it's going better now. Still taking a very very low dosis of Efexor, but still sooo tired every day which makes me feel absent from time to time...

I'm not feeling that off anymore like i used to but it's still not 100% like before.

Ever since i have DP/DR i've become a much calmer person than before what I like alot.

I still believe there's a huge link between ADD and DR/DP...


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think you ever really "recover" from this. It's bound to turn up again even if for a few minutes. Coping is right. I've had it for 10 years but have gone years without really even thinking about it too much and just living my life. Just have to accept and move on to bigger and better things than DP/DR. And in doing so you'll eventually be too preoccupied to even notice. Maybe DP is a way of telling us that we need to change our lifestyle? I know as soon as I start being lazy and not getting exercise how I should and eating bad and putting on weight it shows right back up again. Staying busy is good just not busy that is stressful. I feel like the key to this is really getting to a point where you love your life and keep doing things that you love. Not things that are going to stress you out. Just living a nice clean healthy lifestyle. Who knows.


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

I always wondered what recovery meant as well.

These thoughts still happen for me, but I can kind of just tell myself that the thoughts mean nothing and they go away within seconds.

I kind of just stopped looking for the mindset or state I was before the disorder and live in the present knowing no matter what thought I have that it's just a temporary thought that only matters if I let it.


----------



## my name (Jan 21, 2013)

I think that 'recovery' from DP/DR is a lot similiar to another condition which I also have. It's called 'tinnitus'.
Tinnitus is constant 24/7 ringing or buzzing or clicking in one or both ears. It occurs due to hearing damage or other things and it's there for life.
There is no cure for it yet. It's a 'phantom sound' that can't be measured any way other than person who's hearing the sound describing how it sounds, it's intensity etc.
If you concetrate on it, if you give it attention it can really push you on the edge, or even worse.

But, when you learn to reprogram your brain (not easy task at all, but achievable) to not pay attention to it, it 'goes away', meaning, you don't hear it anymore no matter it is still present, you
just don't bother with it. It becomes a part of you, and your brain don't percieve it as a threat anymore so you don't bother with it no more. This is called 'habituation'.

And stress plays major part with tinnitus, more stress, you percieve louder sound.

So, my thoughts are, if we manage to reprogram our brain to stop percieving DP/DR as a threat, it will start to be in the 'background' and we wont be bothered with it at all.
This is my second derealization episode, first one was much worse to manage because i didn't know what was happening, and it lasted for about a year and half, it was really really really bad.
This time it's much easier to cope even tho i have moments of despair and doubt, but i think that that is normal for condition like this. But this time, there are times where i can feel 'flashes of reality' and i'm much calmer than the first time.

note: I'm diagnosed with panic attacks and anxiety disorder(those are the main reasons for derealization feelings and should be treated first and foremost if anybody want those weird felings to gradually fade away)

I believe this with all my hearth and soul not because i want to but because i already pretty much habituated my tinnitus using this method and also had two years without derealization simptoms but obviously didn't dealt with my anxiety properly so it returned.


----------



## my name (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, just wanna say that I'm starting to feel *much better* today, this is my 9th day of my second derealization episode(i don't have and or maybe i don't remember that i had depersonalization ever)
Anyway, as i said before, my first derealization (with brutal panic and anxiety attacks) lasted about year and half, it was hell, because i was scared to death, didn't know what was happening, had bizzare intrusive and existential thoughts,
wanted to die etc, and was scared to take any meds.
This time as soon as i felt it i called my psychiatrist and started my lowest dose of xanax therapy so i could easily cope with sensations. This time there is little or no disturbing thoughts, anxiety is often very manageable by meds, positive distractions,
'easy' talks with family and friends, working out, driving, living life as nothing is happening. Today was really really good day, almost totally clear. Yesterday was really bad, 'cos i was reading online about DR, stumbled upon some really bad stories and instantly
went really deep inside DR feeling. Also, as i'm typing this i can feel it again because, obviously, i'm remembering it and focusing on DR. My advice is that you stay as far as possible from anything that reminds you about this, this site is great because
you can learn so much about condition and know that you aren't alone,
but i don't think it's healthy to spend too much time (if any) online reading about it again and again because it only reminds you about it and then you focus on it and feeling bad etc etc.
So, i think, fear, obsession, forced struggling and worrying about it just makes it much much worse.
Going with the flow and living life as much as you can helps a lot and actually will get you out of the feeling eventually. I did it before, i will do it again, just this time it will be much much faster and easier than before.
Meds and proffesional help in my opinion is crucial because it helps alot to calm you down and put you on the path to recovery, they won't cure you, but definitely will calm you down and give you that boost that you need. Without them it's really really hard to think straight.
I hope this helps,
Be patient, strong, focused, and try not to be afraid, i think that fear is maybe the biggest thing that increases everything about DR/DP.


----------

